# Need to replace a Roma 125 Lighting unit



## joncairns

Hi,
I have the above,which has been working well for nearly 3 years,but today the lights would not come on at all.The actual bulb/strip lights are only a few months old ,so I guess I need to rplace the lighting unit which forms part of the 'hood' with two plastic panels making up the rest of the tank cover.

I checked on a website which wanted £95.00 way too expensive in my view.

Any suggestions how I might get round this problem without parting with so much money please.

Jon


----------



## a1Matt

I'm not familiar with these units.
Do they have a starter\s?
If so I'd replace that.  (starters often go within a few week\months of a tube being replaced).

If not, that leaves only the ballast.
Which would be cheaper than £95 to replace for sure.

or just the fuse if your lucky...


----------



## joncairns

Matt,

Thanks for the reply,I am about to get my screwdriver out,which is never a good idea,for a DIYphobe like me 

Jon


----------



## hotweldfire

I have this tank. Looked to replace that ballast (mine hasn't died on me but I wanted more light) with one with t5s but Hagen tell me they don't do one. Looked into attaching a luminaire but the fixed hood meant the fittings wouldn't work. So glued a couple of arcadia t5s on to the flaps. Adds a bunch of wires going in which is annoying but might be a solution if you can't get the ballast working.


----------



## joncairns

Excuse my ignorance,but what exactly is ballast ?

Jon


----------



## a1Matt

The ballast is the rectangular block that the wires go into.
It takes in mains power as an input.
and its output is what lights up the lamps.
Thats as lay an overview as I can give 

I just realised that if the unit has a switch then that is another possible component that could have gone wrong.


----------



## toadass

Hi Jon,

Have a look at this link mate. Might give you some ideas!

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=10398&p=121568&hilit=+roma+90+ballast#p121568


----------



## youmustcomply

This is a guide i wrote a while ago. Bigger version but same principle.

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=15207


----------

